# any info on white bloodlines ??



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

hi im looking at getting a white boy near two years old
black nose with white spots on skin not sure wether to accept him as apbt or amstaff his names solo, hes a lovely example of either im just looking for more background info on these types of pit/staff to be honest, any help greatly appreciated, regards


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [337] :: (GARRETT'S) WHITE'S TAB

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [20664] :: *WHITE'S K.A.**

http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printofspring.php?recordID=16917

Only white's bloodline I know of, but White is almost like Smith so good luck..*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think the OP means white like the color. I believe the AmStaff standard discourages heavy white (more than 80% if I remember), so you're more likely to see it in APBT lines. But the truth is, without papers, you could be looking at anything.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

You cant distinguish your dogs bloodline just cos its white.
Its simply a colourway rather than a bloodline. Do you have a picture?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ooooppsieee... I thought you ment White's Bloodline.. mybad


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> ooooppsieee... I thought you ment White's Bloodline.. mybad


I thought so Haha, i was like hmm FH should have already covered this oke:

The only 'white' that throws as a trait would be Dirty Mary with the white faces, blue eyes.


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah sorry for a low input in my comment was a quick post off my bb while i was meeting the dog and introducing him and sasha they seem to get on so well, ill get some pictures to upload tomorro at some point, yeah i ment the coat coulor, hes a little underfed at the minute so id like to fatten him up a little haha , and i was askin on info linkin the solid white colour to any bloodlines just out of intrest, hes a beautiful dog anyway, ill up loads pic ASAP, i reckon hes a DOTM winner for sure


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Could be any bloodline Coco without papers or info there is nothing to go off m8.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

A lot of bloodlines have the white...

Here is my boy Phantom...he is Budweiser Crusher/Bullhill's Red Bullet.









Budweiser dogs throw the white quiet a bit!


----------

